
Is it boring working in Web Development startups? - ivarojha
http://rookieslab.com/posts/is-it-boring-working-in-web-development-startups
======
ivarojha
Author here. Please do provide your feedback about the line of thought in the
post and general writing style. I recently realized that passing on the
information to next generation is the ultimate goal of human life and thus
started writing and publishing again.

